# 501/508/510 s/w update v3.09



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Allen Nolan said:


> 501/508/510 P3.09 Software Release Notes
> Dish-On-Demand menu support (508/510 only)


Yep. Still waiting for that name based recording..................However, now we have Dish On Demand so they can get more $$ from us.....Whoopee!!

Thanx for the notes Allen....


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

larrystotler said:


> Yep. Still waiting for that name based recording..................However, now we have Dish On Demand so they can get more $$ from us.....Whoopee!!
> 
> Thanx for the notes Allen....


they'll only get more money if you choose to watch one of the movies


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Do you know how many kids or less carry ppl will select it ?


----------



## tafische (Jan 30, 2004)

Dish on Demand on a 501? Where are they going to store it? My hard drive aint that big....they didnt take anything away from record time I assume.


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

tafische said:


> Dish on Demand on a 501? Where are they going to store it? My hard drive aint that big....they didnt take anything away from record time I assume.


there is extra space built into each hard drive that you can not access (to save your own stuff on) that the movies will be stored on. It won't affect what you already have stored.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

P Smith said:


> Do you know how many kids or less carry ppl will select it ?


I am not sure I understand that. what are you asking? I am not trying to be mean spirited. I simply don't understand.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

There are categories of ppl who could "mistakenly" press button on VOD menu. My guess they will make good revenue on the VOD for Dish.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

tafische said:


> Dish on Demand on a 501? Where are they going to store it?


The Dish on Demand service is not offered on a 501. 30hrs of hard drive space isn't enough to be cutting any away for pre-stored movies.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Geronimo said:


> I am not sure I understand that. what are you asking? I am not trying to be mean spirited. I simply don't understand.


The fact that it was a 2:38 AM post may explain.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

P Smith said:


> There are categories of ppl who could "mistakenly" press button on VOD menu. My guess they will make good revenue on the VOD for Dish.


Is there the ability to require a password? if do that would significantly reduce the chance of this.


----------



## colavsfaninnwia (Jan 25, 2006)

I have a 508 reciever that I turn off every night and I dont have the update yet. I know the update without my permission is selected. But quite frankly, I dont want VoD anyway.


----------



## kf4omc (Apr 11, 2006)

Geronimo said:


> Is there the ability to require a password? if do that would significantly reduce the chance of this.


Well if it is anything like the 625 as long as you have the PPV Locked I belive the VOD is too. I could be wrong I never ordered a VOD because I can order it on PPV and just recoed it and then watch it when I want and I have it for more than 24 hours. And pay $1 less.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

I don't suppose there's a way to get the receiver to go directly to the recorded movies page and skip the selection screen where one has to choose between recorded movies and VOD? This new "feature" adds an extra step to bringing up existing recordings, which is actually quite a nuisance.


----------



## KernelPanic (Jun 23, 2006)

Slordak said:


> I don't suppose there's a way to get the receiver to go directly to the recorded movies page and skip the selection screen where one has to choose between recorded movies and VOD? This new "feature" adds an extra step to bringing up existing recordings, which is actually quite a nuisance.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## cdoyle (Feb 3, 2005)

Ive noticed ever since the 3.09 download, Ive noticed more often that when I hit the info button while watching TV I get a "no info avaiable" message. This will happen on every channel. If I hit the guide button, it will display whatever is on, and the show info displays just fine.

Anyone else notice this?

I wish I wouldnt have downloaded 3.09 now because this is annyoing.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

cdoyle said:


> Ive noticed ever since the 3.09 download, Ive noticed more often that when I hit the info button while watching TV I get a "no info avaiable" message. This will happen on every channel. If I hit the guide button, it will display whatever is on, and the show info displays just fine.
> 
> Anyone else notice this?


Yeah, mine is doing that too.


----------



## cdoyle (Feb 3, 2005)

It really ticks me off, that everything works fine before the update. Then they release a new version, that has more bugs then the previous version.

Sometimes I wonder if they do it on purpose!!


----------



## MDRNHL (Jan 9, 2006)

cdoyle said:


> Ive noticed ever since the 3.09 download, Ive noticed more often that when I hit the info button while watching TV I get a "no info avaiable" message. This will happen on every channel. If I hit the guide button, it will display whatever is on, and the show info displays just fine.
> 
> Anyone else notice this?


I was just about to post this problem and ask for advice. I've noticed a couple days in a row now. Also, the channel banner will give the same error.

What causes this?


----------



## cdoyle (Feb 3, 2005)

anyone else having this problem?

It's really starting to get annoying now, espeically since it never did this until 3.09.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

cdoyle said:


> anyone else having this problem?


I have had "no info available" problem since the update. The correct information is in the guide in all cases.


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

harsh said:


> I have had "no info available" problem since the update. The correct information is in the guide in all cases.


Ditto on my 501.


----------



## John R. Metzger (Apr 24, 2002)

harsh said:


> I have had "no info available" problem since the update. The correct information is in the guide in all cases.


I'm having the same problem on a 508. The information finally gets there about 5 to 10 minutes after turning on the receiver.


----------



## cdoyle (Feb 3, 2005)

I sure hope they fix it with the next update, this bug should have never made it to the customers.


----------



## Towlies (Jun 28, 2006)

Wow Im getting this No Info Available. I just unplug my reciver for 10 minutes and plug it back in and leave it for 30 minutes. That usually fixes it for a day or so.


----------



## cdoyle (Feb 3, 2005)

It sucks because I'm a channel flipper, and like to just slam through the channels as I eat dinner. By the time it finally updates, I'm done eating and off doing other stuff. 

GRRRRRR


----------

